# I want to sell my Hot Tar Kettle how do i do it?



## Roofs R Us (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a hot tar kettle that I used for repair work and mop offs.The problem is this kind of work is no longer found around here and I want to sell it.I tryed craigslist and ebay but know taker.Does anybody have any ideas for me? Ajay 309-631-4140 if anyone wants to buy it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Try getting a roofing equipment salesman to put the word out to ohter companys. Sometimes this works, we have a couple of ours we are looking to sale. Not a very easy item to move and it seems the asphalt roofs are getting harder and harder to come by.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Christmas is coming up everybody. What a better way to tell your wife you love her, and you want her ass out of the house and up on a roof than buying her a hot tar box


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Roofs R Us (Jul 2, 2009)

I think 1985gt is right about hot tar being a thing of the past.I loved the idea of giving it to the wife as a christmas present, pure genius!! I really just want this out of my life.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I know very few places here spec BUR or SBS roofs anymore. Sad but true, BUR IMO are some of the best roofs out there. You might try listing it here in the classifieds here and one some of the other roofing forums. You never know you might get a bite.


----------



## MrRoofer (Sep 21, 2008)

I have found local suppliers to be extremely handy in 'getting the word out', on many things including sales of used gear.


----------



## Tool (Dec 20, 2010)

Advertise, advertise, advertise everywhere you can! Good luck with the sale! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2010)

i'll buy it im in the elgin area630-444-7273 aarco industries andrew
Wait .... how much?????????????


----------

